# Admission H&P



## carol ann (Aug 19, 2011)

If a patient is admitted to the hospital and the ER doc sees the patient in ER. The patients attending Dr. sees him later in the day and completes a H/P.  Can we bill the H/P for the next day or does it have to be the date it was actually done?


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 19, 2011)

carol ann said:


> If a patient is admitted to the hospital and the ER doc sees the patient in ER. The patients attending Dr. sees him later in the day and completes a H/P.  Can we bill the H/P for the next day or does it have to be the date it was actually done?



It has to be the date it was done - always. Why would you need to bill it on another day? The regular doc and an ER doc can both see the patient on the same date - there's not a conflict there.


----------



## carol ann (Aug 19, 2011)

*History and physical*

Thanks for the answer.  Our billers have done it this way for along time. Move it to the next day.  Is there any documentation where it says, it has to be the day of. So i can show them?


----------



## penguins11 (Aug 22, 2011)

There really shouldnt be any documentation that you need to show them.  You have to bill with the correct date of service otherwise you could be considered knowingly fraudently billing.  The ER doctor shouldnt be billing and admit code they should be billing an ER code so their should be now conflict.


----------

